# Replacement receiver with same issue - rev up your fans!



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Came home to our 922 with fan running and no lights had to pull the power plug. Ran for a few minutes blank screen fan noise again. Received the replacement today from Dish. Exact same issues. Appears to be a common problem I guess based on some posts in this forum. Technician coming out on Friday hope he has a magic wand or at least a working receiver with him.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Based on my own observations, I had 3 replacements sent out over the course of a couple of weeks before I got one that was stable. However, it is beginning to act up and as soon as it goes south I am done with this model receiver.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

I know this can be upsetting and I am happy to help you today! After you plugged it back in, did you see an error message on the screen? Is the receiver inside a cabinet or open air? Would you please PM me with the phone number on the account? 

Thanks


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> I know this can be upsetting and I am happy to help you today! After you plugged it back in, did you see an error message on the screen? Is the receiver inside a cabinet or open air? Would you please PM me with the phone number on the account?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mike, thank you for the response. No error messages for either receiver at any point. The receiver location is an open air shelf. I will PM you the phone number. Thanks!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I had my first 922 for quite a while... lost track of the time actually... and it went this way one day a couple of years back I believe... black screen and whirring fans with no hints at any problems the day before it failed so spectacularly. No problems with the replacement going on a couple of years now.


----------

